# Truck Art of Pakistan C&C please



## musabmian (Sep 7, 2012)

This is my Second Post about the truck art of Pakistan

Pakistan, the country today is known for terrorism and extremism but it has beautiful culture and lovely people. In this post we are discussing wondrous truck and bus decoration of art of Pakistan. This extraordinary tradition has its routes in the days of the Raj when craftsmen made glorious horse draw carriages for the gentry. In the 1920&#8242;s the Kohistan bus company asked the local Michaelangelo, Ustad Elahi Buksh, a master craftsmen to decorate their buses to attract passengers. Buksh employed a community of artists from the Punjab town of Chiniot, whos ancestors had worked on many great palaces and temples dating back to the Mogal Empire.

It was not long before truck owners followed suite with their own designs. Through the years the materials used have developed from wood and paint to metal, tinsel, plastic and reflective tape. Within the last few years trucks and buses have been further embellished with full lighting systems.

This art is so Pakistani, that the freight trucks which are built by Ford, General Motors, Hino Pak etc in beautiful aerodynamic shapes are first retro-fitted with very Pakistani stlye bodies and a special viewing deck at the top of Drivers cab. The viewing deck is a very multipurpose extra space. It is used by cleaners to sleep at night and also to load extra luggage when needed.


On the roads of Pakistan you will find moving art on every road in the form of decorated trucks and vehicles. With dazzling colours, ornate detailing and magnificent trinkets, these moving art exhibits inject your daily commute with Pakistani culture and symbolism.
With its all colorful floral patterns, depiction of human heroes with creative aspect ratios, calligraphy of poetic verses and drivers words of wisdom, this form of art is truly a part of Pakistani transport tradition


1 Final touches
A crafts man giving final touches to a new truck, I took this Picture to get a full view of the truck while the guy was working on it, to give the viewer an idea of how much work goes into each truck 


Pakistani Trucks by Musab Mian, on Flickr


2 In this one I wanted to get the colorful body, the carved wood cabin and the worker giving the final touches in the frame



Pakistani Trucks by Musab Mian, on Flickr


3 A closer view showing the details of a different design on another truck



Pakistani Trucks by Musab Mian, on Flickr


4 Head on, This is what it looks like at night, the flash lit up the whole truck



Pakistani Trucks by Musab Mian, on Flickr


5 A close up of the metal work at night to get the glow effect



Pakistani Trucks by Musab Mian, on Flickr


full set here  Pakistani Truck Design Art - a set on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazing!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 7, 2012)

Very cool looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## musabmian (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks


----------

